# Google Chrome: Videos laggen im Vollbild



## TFTP100 (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo, da ich nichts gefunden habe zu meinem Problem, frage ich mal euch.
Seit 2 Monaten (oder so) laggen alle (Flash) Videos aber nur im Vollbild, in chrome. Es ist so ein ruckeln das plötzlich kommt, dann weg, dann bleibt es eine weile, aber einfach unerträglich. Das geht so weit, dass ich Youtube vids nur noch im Kasten schauen kann und deswegen lieber mein ipad benutze.... ich hab ein i7 870 und GTX460 damit die harwarefragen schonmal wegfallen...
Ich hab chrome schon neu installiert (ka ob der eingebaute flash player auch neu installiert wurde  ), flash player auf dem pc aber noch nicht
Könnt ihr mir helfen? Ich bin echt verzweifelt, wie soll man das denn sonst lösen außer den Flash player neuzuinstalliern 

Beim inetexplorer und firefox geht alles wunderbar, ein umstieg steht aber außer frage 

Wenn ihr noch mehr infos braucht fragt einfach


----------



## PC GAMER (5. Mai 2012)

Verstehe ich Richtig ? Du hast kein Flash Player installiert ? Warum willst du nicht Flash Player neuinstallieren ( 2 min Sache ) ?


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Mai 2012)

PC GAMER schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe ich Richtig ? Du hast kein Flash Player installiert ?



Dooch, den kann man bei chrome doch gar nicht wegmachen afaik
Aber der hat anscheinend iwelche probleme


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Mai 2012)

Lad dir mal die Facebook Connection Extension. https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ejpepffjfmamnambagiibghpglaidiec


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Mai 2012)

WOW, sieht so aus als wärs weg! 
DANKE BAUZNERSNEF


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Mai 2012)

Du kannst noch *about:flags *in die Adresszeile eingeben und nach *GPU Accelerated Compositing *suchen und aktivieren. 

Wenn du den Chrome Browser noch schneller machen willst. Schau mal bei Optionen nach Datenschutz und mache bei den Häckchen die ersten beiden und das letzte raus.


----------

